# Adding Classic to my LRCC Workflow?



## heavydoody (May 1, 2018)

I hope this hasn't been asked already. I did some searching, but most everybody seems to be incorporating Classic and LRCC (non-classic) together in a different way from what I want to do.

I'm 100% in on LRCC (cloud). Everything is great there. No problems. All my photos are stored in CC cloud, just like I like them.

The only thing I'd like to use Classic for is merging panos and bracketed HDR photos. But I don't want Classic to start syncing local copies the moment I install and launch it.

I don't mind copying my bracketed shots over to Classic manually. Is that the best way to go? Launch Classic, pause sycning, turn syncing off?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 1, 2018)

There are a couple of ways that I've heard of where the user is fully converted to LRCC, but has the full Photography Plan which includes Classic and Photoshop. Basically they would export the brackets using the "Original + Settings" option, then either import the exported files into a new Classic catalog especially for HDR and Panos (with syncing obviously not started), or open directly into Camera Raw. Then perform the merge, and import the resulting DNG back into LR CC.


----------



## heavydoody (May 1, 2018)

Hmmmmmm... I would love to use ACR to create the merged DNG. Any suggestions on where I can learn to do this? Nothing I've tried gives me the ability to create a merged DNG.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 1, 2018)

heavydoody said:


> Hmmmmmm... I would love to use ACR to create the merged DNG. Any suggestions on where I can learn to do this? Nothing I've tried gives me the ability to create a merged DNG.


Open all the images in ACR at once. You will get the ACR dialog, with a filmstrip on the left side. Select the images in that strip and click on the pop-up menu lines in the upper right corner of the strip.


----------



## heavydoody (May 1, 2018)

Ahhhhhh... Looks like Bridge was the missing piece of the puzzle:

Photofocus | Making a HDR file in Adobe Camera Raw and Photoshop

Thank you!


----------



## heavydoody (May 1, 2018)

This works like a dream! No need to install Classic for me.


----------

